# FIELD TRAINING A FIVE YEAR OLD PET



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I have already mentioned Riley. He was a pet for five years. He had a basic obedience class. He never did field work. He was the pick of the litter. Training a dog that has been a pet is very difficult. Because he was abused I feel I need to be very careful. I have made the following progress:
1. Trained a retrieve
2. Collar conditioned him.
3. Established a stay command while a bumper was thrown.
4. Introduced him to leash pressure.
5. Introduced him to a cap pistol. Don't laugh, I live in NYC. It is useful.
6. Introduced him to a dead hen pheasant just today. So happy because he wouldn't pick up a duck so I postponed it.
7. Trained him to whistle sit.
8. Started force fetch. Not doing too bad with it.

His retrieving instinct is very strong. His bumper retrieves are awesome, straight out and straight back. His siblings are terrific field dogs. No reason he should not be good. The biggest problem---HE HAS NEVER HAD BIRDS. That is why I felt today was a milestone. I can hardly wait to run him. I want to get him to a Continental Shoot where he will have plenty of birds.

Wish me luck!


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Good luck, are you following a particular program or are you using your experience and expertise? 
Hazel just turned 5, and while we have done some field training, I have never really brought it all together. I have videos and books from a few programs, and I was hoping this spring I might have more time.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

George,
Great progress! With rescues it’s so hard to know what their triggers are or what kind of baggage they have. Which makes them so hard to integrate into your household. 
Does he play with toys? Does he look like he’s having fun?


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

To be honest I am treating this dog with kid gloves. Let's say it is a Lardy based program but I am using my experience and making several necessary modifications. This dog has been verbally abused. Yesterday on a training walk Riley started to pull towards the mailman. All I did was give a strong "No". Riley recoiled and showed other fear type behaviors that were not warranted. So...my work is not just field based.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Stacey

He loves toys. However he was destroying them in an obvious response to his anxiety. Now in my house he is leaving everything alone.
I need to add that Riley loves me, I have spent much time bonding with him.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

Sounds like your making great progress. It is so much harder to train a dog that’s had a negative experience. It’s also so rewarding. In our case it’s been a lot of correcting our normal behaviors and expectations to suit the training style needed. Thanks for the updates.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks. We both understand this.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

We mastered sit whistles on the way to the pile a month or so ago. We are now sitting and casting left really well and working on casting right. He is so smart and wants to please, but we have to be extremely careful with tone of voice and any corrections. It has to be fun. We were ready to run our JH but everything is cancelled so we are just going to keep training and see how it goes. One problem we have found is that in training with others if they use a really aggressive voice it hurts our progress. He just slows down, doesn't refuse, but big difference in energy level. Ultimate goal isn't necessarily tests but an actual hunting partner. The tests are more just to prove we did it I guess. He loves real birds and is excited at the sound of a shot, so those are all good. My husband says he loves the fun stuff but is timid during the training sessions with anyone around but us. The bond they have developed is unbelievable though.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I also need to be careful with my voice. I saw what the word "NO" did to him. Luckily, I use "WRONG" in a lot of my obedience training and I think I will use it for "No-No Drills". "No" apparently is a poisoned cue.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

George, it's funny how you mention voice having a negative impact. Have you had any women work with him and use verbal commands? I ask because I've noticed that many of us women have a hard time making it known through our voices that we mean business when we give a verbal command. Our voices tend to be softer, higher and more tentative.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Stacey

The owner has said that my voice differs from her voice, hers is frequently ignored.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I feel that I need to make an update. After taking a pheasant from me today I was very happy. Riley had gone like two weeks of refusal after taking it one time. I am very reluctant to apply much force so I have been very patient with him. Today he consistently took the bird from me, we just need to work on "hold" of the bird.

I am reluctant to really force him, he had been abused by the owner's husband. However after today I feel that I can use my "forced hold" technique on him for the bird. I have done this with him for a dumbell and two sizes of bumpers. I really wanted him to go for the bird before I tried this. Riley has had over five years of no contact with game birds. However he does love to retrieve and does so fairly well. I have hope for Riley.


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

Thanks for the update!
I believe that we learn from every dog that we train ... and I suspect that you are learning a lot from the time your are spending with Riley.
Good work gdgli!
FTGoldens


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

ANOTHER UPDATE

I had Thor retrieve a pheasant while Riley watched. Riley strained to run for the bird. When it was his turn he ran out, picked up the bird by the wing, took a few steps, put it down and started to pluck it. I ran to him, put it in his mouth, and heeled him while he had a good hold.
This is why I will train for a conditioned retrieve, it should clear this up.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Today we worked on the conditioned retrieve of the pheasant. He is reaching for it from many positions but was reluctant to pick it up off the ground. Well I finally got him to do it, first off a mound and then from the ground. And he had a good hold on it. I will continue with this tomorrow. I call this SUCCESS!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

> And he had a good hold on it. I will continue with this tomorrow. I call this SUCCESS!


Absolutely!


----------

